# Itar's Workshop: Dungeon Terrain and Accessories (Great for 2D tiles)



## ced1106 (Apr 18, 2013)

Itar's Workshop is running a dungeon terrain and accessories KickStarter. IW is raising funds for a spin-casting system for their line of resin models and has a modest goal of $7000. 

You're probably already familiar with the Dwaven Forge KickStarter, so here's how they compare. IMO, There's room for both for your dungeon (and my tavern) needs!

Dwarven Forge:
* Better price for multiple basic dungeon tile sets: $120 for three sets (including stretch goals) plus extra stuff.
* Accessory add-on set TBA at $1M stretch goal. Free treasure pile and two barrels with each set pledged.
* Fewer variety of more tiles offer less customization, but easier organization.
* Full-wall tiles suitable for stone buildings, such as taverns. Free window tile with each set pledged.
* KS: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dwarvenforge/dwarven-forges-game-tiles-revolutionary-miniature

Itar's Workshop: 
* Better international price for one set of basic dungeon tiles: $45 + $20 shipping vs. $65 + $50 for DF.
* More variety of tiles offers more customization.
* Half-wall tiles ideal for corridors and suitable for outdoor walls. Half-wall corridors work fine when DF's full wall tiles are used as rooms. 
* Accessories do not require purchase of tiles. Ideal for anyone who already has 2D or 3D tiles.
* Accessories prices vary from $5 for a throne, to 12 lamps and lanterns for $2. Great price.
* Accessories are unpainted, but should be easy to paint. Tiles can be prepainted.
* Tiles and accessories compatible with Hirst Arts molds and products.  IW is a licensed HA distributor.
* See the Dungeonstone FAQ of a picture of DF tiles used with HA tiles.
* KS: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/554948184/itars-workshop-dungeon-terrain

IW is also receptive to backer suggestions! I'm assuming they'll be using their already existing molds, so adding new accessories to their project won't be difficult.


----------



## Callahan09 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep I pledged $56, I really like those accessories!  Sticking with Dwarven Forge for the tiles though.  I made a bunch of requests as well, for other HA mold accessories to be added as options.  I'm keeping an eye on it.  I really want that cathedral set which is currently a stretch goal that may or may not be reached but I hope it will be.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow these are really good prices, especially the unpainted, so I hope they fit well with the dwarven forge stuff as well, a bit of mixy-matchy. The accessories are awesome too, I pledged for a bunch of those!


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 19, 2013)

Not promising a pledge

But I am interested in accessories. 

Wouldn't mind seeing siege weapons, nests, wizard's lab equipment, blacksmith equipment, guillotine, gallows, carpets (bear skin rug!), and small boats - at least a rowboat


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Apr 19, 2013)

@ Stevelabny   Have you checked out MegaMinis.com?
 They are going out of business in a month, and I think they have everything you mentioned.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 19, 2013)

Desh-Rae-Halra said:


> @ Stevelabny   Have you checked out MegaMinis.com?
> They are going out of business in a month, and I think they have everything you mentioned.




I can neither confirm or deny that my previous post was formed looking at a megaminis shopping list.   Unlike most minis people, I prefer plastic to metal for cost/convenience and I know from first hand experience that the megaminis people minis aren't particularly high quality anyway. And the prices for the accessories on this new kickstarter look pretty good.


----------



## GX.Sigma (Apr 19, 2013)

Is there a minimum pledge level?

Are there shipping charges within the US?

If both of those are no, I'll totally throw down a few bucks for chests, tables, etc.


----------



## ced1106 (Apr 19, 2013)

No minimum pledge level! I think it's covered in the FAQ at the bottom of the KS screen.
No shipping charges US.
 [MENTION=9700]Steve[/MENTION]: At 10K stretch goal, they'll have torture equipment, including gallows. Fun for the whole family!

The WI KS dropped out of the KickTraq Top 10, so definitely spread the word!


----------



## ShogunAssassin (Apr 19, 2013)

This is awesome , I'm in for a set + a bunch of extras


----------



## Baron Greystone (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm going to participate as well. Nice stuff, reasonable prices.


----------



## ced1106 (Apr 21, 2013)

fwiw, DF updated their accessories add-on. Here's a list of accessories available in the DF accessories add-on that are not yet available on IW:
* Bench
* Bed
* Pile of Treasure
* Pile of Skulls

IW is open to offering additional accessories, so let them know!


----------



## Alarian (Apr 22, 2013)

There is some interesting stuff in this Kickstarter and it's incredibly priced, but I've got so much money into the DF kickstarter I just don't think I can pledge anything now.  I am already dreading whats going to happen when the wife see's the credit card.


----------



## miniaturepeddler (Mar 23, 2014)

I am still looking forward to these actually shipping!


----------



## Callahan09 (Mar 23, 2014)

miniaturepeddler said:


> I am still looking forward to these actually shipping!




Yeah this one want nearly as timely as Dwarven Forge but I think we should need receiving our pledges this year, right?


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Mar 23, 2014)

*becoming skeptical*

I know the "Itar" family had some medical issues, but it is frustrating that I only ordered 4 pieces (not 4 sets, literally 4 pieces), and am still waiting on them (apparently they will be the last ones cast). Hopefully we will get them before the DF Cavern sets ship (and that KS isnt even over yet!).
I have been real disappointed in these smaller miniature makers on KS, as one project by Imbrian arts is about a year overdue. I will probably only back Reaper and Dwarven Forge from now on.


----------



## Alarian (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to agree as well.  It seems like some of these KS's turn into a "I'll get to working on it when I can't think of anything else I want to do right now".  Itar's ran almost a year ago and he still isn't even done making the molds yet.  It's like WTF?  I've pledged other KS's as well and in each update they basically say the same thing they said in the previous one which is basically saying I didn't work on this at all or I put a few hours in this month.  It gets really frustrating.


----------



## miniaturepeddler (Mar 23, 2014)

Or how about the weather stopping shipments from the paired ks that tagged onto itar's only yo have the article blast keep shipments of the paints from going out!  Here is to an early spring in Alaska!


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Mar 23, 2014)

Exactly. I dont know much about the mold making process, but my friend has some basic molds (perhaps from Hirst?) and he bangs out a lot of floors and walls in a weekend! (and by that I dont mean working as if it were a business, I mean going out to the garage and pouring the molds, then we goof off for a while, have a cook out, etc and he *gets a lot made without much effort.*


----------

